# Dried Comfrey leaves?



## Woodpecker

I just dried lots of Comfrey leaves, how should I use them? A couple years ago I tried making a salve but it didn't come out very good. I harvested after they flowered since I didn't know they are better used before flowering. Tyia


----------



## ChristieAcres

First up, I used fresh Comfrey Leaves from a plant in full bloom. I made Comfrey Salve and it turned out very well. The next time, however, I think I will try to get beeswax rather than using my own to clean/melt/clean/melt/strain, cool, and heat again to prepare with the Comfrey/Olive oil 24 hours later. Good thing I started working with the wax the day before!

So, what went wrong with the Salve making? Maybe we can trouble shoot that.

On using dried Comfrey Leaves? Here is just one I liked and it is informative on the uses for Comfrey Leaves and Roots:

http://users.resist.ca/~kirstena/pagecomfrey.html


----------



## Woodpecker

Thats a great site thanks for the info! The salve i made was hard, greasy and waxy if that makes sense. I really would have liked for it to work but It didn't.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is how I make my Comfrey Salve. The wax must be clean (I process my own and that takes more work). You take same amount of leaves as you measure out in Olive Oil. You heat, but don't allow to boil (destroys the Allontoin). Set aside the heated Comfrey/Olive Oil, with lid on, let sit for 24 hours. Now, the next day, you compress the Comfrey/Oil to get as much of the moisture/oil/compound including Allontoin out. Set aside. Now you melt your beeswax & then pour into the mixture. You mix briskly until it is more of a creamy consistency. 

When I was compressing the Comfrey Leaves/Oil, I used a tight weave little strainer. I gave 50% of the last batch to my sister, 15% of it to my daughter (issues with her knee joints/hyper flexible), and saved the rest for Len & I. He has been having issues with his elbow & I use mine on bug bites, abrasions, scratches, etc. It works very well!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for the step by step. Mabey the salve wasn't good because I used parrafin wax? I wanted to use bees wax but I couldn't find any instock.


----------



## ChristieAcres

It has to be beeswax according to the research I have done. I don't think you can substitute.


----------



## Woodpecker

lorichristie said:


> Here is how I make my Comfrey Salve. The wax must be clean (I process my own and that takes more work). You take same amount of leaves as you measure out in Olive Oil. You heat, but don't allow to boil (destroys the Allontoin). Set aside the heated Comfrey/Olive Oil, with lid on, let sit for 24 hours. Now, the next day, you compress the Comfrey/Oil to get as much of the moisture/oil/compound including Allontoin out. Set aside. Now you melt your beeswax & then pour into the mixture. You mix briskly until it is more of a creamy consistency.
> 
> When I was compressing the Comfrey Leaves/Oil, I used a tight weave little strainer. I gave 50% of the last batch to my sister, 15% of it to my daughter (issues with her knee joints/hyper flexible), and saved the rest for Len & I. He has been having issues with his elbow & I use mine on bug bites, abrasions, scratches, etc. It works very well!


One more question should I use virgin olive oil or regular? Thanks for this info I am going to order the bees wax this time and see how it goes. Cross your fingers!:teehee:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Virgin Cold Pressed Olive Oil


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks thats what I thought but wanted to make sure.


----------



## ChristieAcres

It must have been frustrating to go through the process of preparing the salve and end up with waxy goo. Let me know how it turns out this time  What recipe are you using? 

There are good recipe's for Comfrey Lotions/Creams, but they require more Herbs you have to either buy/grow. I'll be making more products for us around here and adding more Herbs to my beds.

I was asked what I'll do with all my Comfrey Plants...(I have about 40 of them). There are so many uses for Comfrey, just have to harvest the leaves & use them, or use the roots... Probably one of the easiest medicinal Herbs to grow, too! If they are cared for about a year, they send down a deep tap root, and require less watering.


----------



## Woodpecker

The recipe I used for the last batch had Lavender and Calendula flowers in it. Like the wax I couldn't find Lavender flowers, instead I used powder. When I make this salve should I discard the dried stems and flowers? Can I use those for anything,I hate to waste them. Thanks!


----------



## ChristieAcres

All the discards can be used in your compost pile. You mentioned "dried stems/flowers." I use them fresh and overnight they aren't dried... Are you using dried leaves? It is most effective to use fresh leaves. When they are compressed, still not dry so wondering...?


----------



## Woodpecker

I had to cut a bunch of comfrey down so instead of chucking it into the compost pile I dried it thinking I could use it for salve. I have a ton of it, I know the leaves are more potent fresh. Is this still usable?


----------



## marinemomtatt

I'm also a Comfrey fan! In a pinch I've used Comfrey (in flower) dried for Salve/ointment.
The dry I mostly use as an infusion or compress.


----------



## ChristieAcres

If used for Salve, I would reconstitute it, so the compounds can be released into the oil more easily. I haven't dried any as I have access to it fresh most of the year, due to our climate. I'd read about it being used dried for compresses and "bandaids." It is reconstituted and then placed on minor wounds (not deep ones, due to surface healing occurring more rapidly). In a dried form, it can be made into Comfrey Tea, and that is great for fertilizer, too. FDA Warning on internal use. 

The roots have the most Allontoin, so utlilizing them is even more beneficial to prepare natural medicinal treatments with.


----------



## marinemomtatt

I'm afraid to dig up Comfrey roots since hearing from someone that wanted to move her Comfrey...she wound up with two beds, with the first one being even bigger than before...~lol~...
I've read that dried leaf oil infusion is best done the six week method.
Fill jar with broken up leaves, cover with oil and infuse for 6 weeks.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I have about 40 Comfrey Plants and they will NOT be moved. They are all in raised beds, so that helps to contain them, also this type doesn't set seed. As for the roots?

Yes, you have to be careful if you don't want more Comfrey plants springing up. Comfrey sends down a deep tap root. This does take its first year to go down very far, but once down, it is extremely hard to get it all as it breaks easily. Each broken section of root will produce another Comfrey Plant. You can harvest roots, just being careful to cut the root section, leaving no piece behind. The sections to be cut are the ones developing outside of the center tap root (you don't cut that).

That is an excellent way to utilize the dried leaves. The length of the process allows them to break down into the oil, releasing the Allontoin. Using dried leaves to make salve with, couldn't be done in 24 hours to get the same medicinal effects as using fresh leaves. Older leaves contain less Alkaloids (can be harmful to the liver if too much is ingested internally). Hence FDA warning.


----------



## Woodpecker

marinemomtatt said:


> I'm also a Comfrey fan! In a pinch I've used Comfrey (in flower) dried for Salve/ointment.
> The dry I mostly use as an infusion or compress.



What do you use the infusion for?


lorichristi can you explain what you mean by reconstituting? Thanks!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Soaking the Comfrey leaves in just enough water to rehydrate them. I should have used that term (rehydrate) even though reconstitute means the same thing. However, it is important Comfrey leaves are not boiled. That destroys the Allontoin. 

The process of soaking fresh Comfrey Leaves in olive oil for 24 hours allows for permeation of the oil, and when you compress as much as the resulting liquid from the mixture, that increases the amount of Allontoin in your salve.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for the response that makes alot of sense!


----------



## ChristieAcres

> Marinemomtatt- I've read that dried leaf oil infusion is best done the six week method.
> Fill jar with broken up leaves, cover with oil and infuse for 6 weeks.


I meant to respond, sorry... Great there are more on here using Comfrey medicinally! On Comfrey Oil Infusion Method...Yes, dried leaves can be used, but here is the way to get the most beneficial result (info to further help Dreamy as you probably know). You lay out the harvested Comfrey to air dry only 1 day. This is to reduce moisture content, not to completely dry the leaves. You chop the leaves and fill a quart mason jar, then you pour Olive Oil over them, to completely cover the chopped leaves. You stir to insure bubbles are out, then cover with paper towel/ring, and stir once/day for two weeks, then just check your oil every few days. The jar should be in a warm dark place the entire time. After it is done, it is best to store in dark bottles, in a dark place. It can also be refrigerated. 

***Note here: this method produces a stronger very effective oil that is used in smaller quantities than the short method in preparing recipes.***


----------



## marinemomtatt

And keep a close eye out for mold on top of the oil...lost a whole batch because it keep going moldy on me...too much moisture perhaps, which in our humid climate is hard to eliminate.

Comfrey Infusion: I've drank it as a healing agent, along with using it externally to speed healing of stretched muscles and tendons. Internally, it's best to only use it once in a while...even though new testing shows that as a whole herb it's relatively safe, I don't want to test my luck...~lol~...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, the prevention of mold can be accomplished by making sure you have air dried the Comfrey at least 24 hours, then all Comfrey is submerged beneath the oil, by pushing it down daily until the 2 weeks have passed. Then, checking it for mold. It should be in a dry dark place. Mold prevention includes reducing moisture (which includes the air). Harder to prevent when you live in a humid climate and it is summertime (in the Winter, our air is much drier indoors due to our wood stove). That is the best time to make the Comfrey Infusion.

Comfrey Tea is presented as safe to drink in small portions for a limited length of time via informative websites. This can be googled and I'd rather either include links for this, due to FDA Recommending against internal consumption, or encourage others to google the info and make their own informed decisions. 

Marinemomtatt- I'd be careful ingesting infusion as it is a highly concentrated form of Comfrey. That also means you are getting more highly concentrations of Alkaloids. Comfrey Tea is touted as safer. Yep, not pushing your luck is a good thing. 

***Important to note- ANY who suffer from any sort of Liver ailment should NOT drink Comfrey Tea or any compound made with Comfrey*** 

I have made my own informed decision and drink Comfrey Tea


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I prefer to use dehydrated comfrey root that has been cut before dehydrating and then pulverized. The root has more allontoin. Fill a quart canning jar about 1/4 full of dehydrated roots, pour on warm lard to the top, seal, place in cool dark place.

For salves, beeswax is best, IMO, but other hard butters can be used in its place. 

Do NOT use comfrey salve or leaves on any type of puncture wound. The allantoin will cause the skin cells to regenerate more quickly than the deeper parts of the wound.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Cool, another Comfrey fan!

I think most use Comfrey Leaves due to them being far easier to come by, especially if we are all growing Comfrey (faster, cleaner, less work). The roots contain more Allontoin and also a lot more Alkaloids. That means no Comfrey Tea made from roots (!!!), but superior for use with external medicinal recipes, yes  As my Comfrey Plants mature, I will be harvesting roots for this purpose.

Good warning, too about puncture wounds. I posted this above:



> I'd read about it being used dried for compresses and "bandaids." It is reconstituted and then placed on minor wounds (not deep ones, due to surface healing occurring more rapidly).


It is very important to be careful to properly use medicinal treatments. 

I use beeswax both as it is better, but also I have ready access to it. Thank you for posting, Cyndi, you just served to remind me... I am picking up some bee boxes from a property I had some hives at. There are shallows with clean wax ready to harvest. I just made some Comfrey Infusion, so can replenish the Salve (running out of it). It is popular around here!


----------



## Woodpecker

I never knew you could drink Comfrey tea, I just knew that the FDA advises agianst it. I hope that makes sense! So for the tea you use fresh leaves?


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, the FDA advises against it. I have researched the risks and am informed, so it is my own personal choice to drink very limited quantities of Comfrey Tea. That said, I never recommend someone else does just because I do. This has to do with taking responsibility for myself, not others in their choices. 

Google making Comfrey Tea for the directions. NEVER use the roots for making this tea!!! Just have write that again. The leaves you use should be the oldest one on the plant, not young leaves (due to more alkaloids in young leaves).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I agree (again) with Lori and to repeat what she said:

If you want to drink comfrey tea, do the research yourself and make up your own mind. Just because some of us feel comfortable drinking comfrey tea does not mean we are suggesting you do the same.

Never use the roots for tea ... save those for your salves & balms


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks I will google this so I can make my own informed desicion.


----------



## marinemomtatt

When making an infusion using Comfrey I like to add two good handfuls of Nettle to one small handful of Comfrey...Nettle becomes the 'carrier' for the Comfrey.

Have any of you tried fried Comfrey leaves?

This is an interesting You-tube video on Comfrey oil making. Susun Weed and her granddaughter are the Comfrey's co-stars Part One :[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRenHn7Krz0[/ame] Part Two [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoIDyguDdbY&feature=related[/ame]
This one is interesting too [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_T03u872Uo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## ChristieAcres

I haven't fried Comfrey leaves, but if you do, there is zero Allontoin left (high temps destroy it). I don't know about Alkaloids & heat. Know anything about that?

I've seen a few videos, but will check those out, too.

There are still a lot of HTers who don't have Comfrey! I am propagating only a type that doesn't set seed (containable). I only have 1 Heirloom, on purpose.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for the links, I value Susan Weed's info. On another note the fertilizer I ended up making from the dried leaves is coming along. About the comfrey tea, am I right that the Russian Comfrey has more allontoin than some others?


----------



## ChristieAcres

From my research, Russian Comfrey, the variety I have that is Hybrid, doesn't set seed, and also has higher Allontoin levels. Susan Weed states this in her videos, also.


----------



## Trisha in WA

Comfrey is a wonderful herb. I use it in salves as well. I also choose to drink the occasional cup of tea made from the dried leaves. 
I clip the oldest leaves for my cow too. She loves them.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I don't know if I wrote it here, but I now have (40) Comfrey Plants...and counting. That is actually planted to grow on our property and meant to stay where they are planted. The (24) I have posted for sale in my Bartering Thread, are still in my garden cabin waiting on new homes. If you know someone who needs Comfrey, send them my way  Also, I am going to offer to Barter Trade for them, too.


----------



## Woodpecker

marinemomtatt said:


> When making an infusion using Comfrey I like to add two good handfuls of Nettle to one small handful of Comfrey...Nettle becomes the 'carrier' for the Comfrey.
> 
> Have any of you tried fried Comfrey leaves?
> 
> This is an interesting You-tube video on Comfrey oil making. Susun Weed and her granddaughter are the Comfrey's co-stars Part One :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRenHn7Krz0 Part Two http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoIDyguDdbY&feature=related
> This one is interesting too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_T03u872Uo&feature=related


I just watched the videos and have a much better understanding of Comfrey and it's uses, Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Susan Weed is a kick and offers good information! I posted a pic, on my gardening thread, showing Comfrey used as a thin mulch. I am using that under the composted rabbit/chicken manure. The more I have researched the uses, the more impressed I am with Comfrey. We drink Kefir Smoothies everyday and the benefits are just wonderful.


----------



## marinemomtatt

When my husband and I were in Salt Lake City we went up Mill Creek Canyon and I swear I saw Comfrey emerging from the mountain soil. My Uncle told me several years ago that he found and ate 'wild' Comfrey while hiking...he recognized the Comfrey in my herb garden and asked if I ever pick the leaves and eat them raw...sounds too prickly to me...~lol~...


----------



## ChristieAcres

When young and first emerging, Borage, Comfrey, and FOXGLOVE look very much alike. So, unless you are 100% SURE about your identification, I'd never just snack on what "looks like Comfrey." A gal misidentified it, made tea out of Foxglove, and died. Since it is highly poisonous, sounds like your uncle found Comfrey. That was common on most farms as it was also common to drink "Comfrey Tea."


----------



## marinemomtatt

I'll go to the Susun Weed Forum and find the fried Comfrey recipe.

Long before I harvest anything in the wild I watch it go through it's season...sometimes I'll watch for a couple of years. I'll 'harvest' with a camera during that time...LOADS of fun!
In The Willamette Forest I've been watching what I believe to be Arnica and if it turns out to be Arnica I won't harvest it because it is such a small stand. (saw Arnica in Utah but as an out of state-r I didn't want to get the law on my tail for illegally harvesting flowers...~lol~...)


----------



## ChristieAcres

You are wise in your ID technique, marinemomtatt, the issue is that not all others are. I try to be very diligent to warn people due to this. Most others will be prone to identify and then consume. Most won't typically take the time to watch the plant grow, mature, and identify itself. You can't be too careful. I gather wild mushrooms and we are big on IDing them properly. What is interesting to me is that people I know will eat a mushroom I hand to them when they know nothing about IDing it. They are going on trust. I am not the trusting type, in this regard. It sounds like you aren't either!


----------



## marinemomtatt

Nope, not very trusting...besides I like research cuz I never know where it's gonna take me.
I'd LOVE Mushroom hunting but as you say it can be dangerous. The books I have don't give me a 3D image and they aren't 'Smell-a-vision' equiped either.
I like to use all my senses when learning about a plant...even Stinging Nettle...Ouch...~lol~...


----------



## ChristieAcres

I use more than the pictures to identify mushrooms. I do spore prints, when I am not 100% sure. Research can be a very good thing!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I had bumped my forehead, very hard, being careless, well the point was that I remembered to put on my Comfrey Salve right away. The knot on my head, healed in record time, wound healed very quickly, and almost zero bruising. 

For two days, DH's eldest son helped us with splitting/stacking firewood (using DH's custom wood splitter). Last night, he told me both his hands were aching and showed me where he had broken a bone (before he came to help us last week) connected to one of his knuckles. That one hand was very swollen. After he iced it, I rubbed Comfrey Salve all over his hands and fingers, into the joints, too. The next morning, he awoke, and when he saw I was up, said, "Good morning, guess what? Look at my hands!" He held out his hands, neither swollen, and told me they felt much better. Joe was thrilled when I gave him almost all my remaining Comfrey Salve. I have to make more tomorrow. I have a quart of Comfrey Oil infusing, also 2 quarts Lavender Oil, and one pint of Lemon Balm Oil. Tomorrow, I am starting a quart of Rosemary Oil. When I can get back to the store to buy more Olive Oil and a few other Oils, I will start more. I am using the longer method Susan Weed presented.


----------



## Woodpecker

I made the oil last night with my fresh leaves, I had to wash them because they were covered in dirt. I shook the water off them. I just watched Susan's video agian and she says not to use them if they are wet. Did I ruin my oil?


----------



## ChristieAcres

Are you using stalks with flowers & leaves? Those are the most highly recommended parts, according to Susan Weed, as they contain higher levels of Allontoin. If you wash Comfrey, it must be completely dry before you use it in oil. That can cause mold


----------



## Woodpecker

lorichristie said:


> Are you using stalks with flowers & leaves? Those are the most highly recommended parts, according to Susan Weed, as they contain higher levels of Allontoin. If you wash Comfrey, it must be completely dry before you use it in oil. That can cause mold


They are leaves with the stalks, I used the flowers already. I quess I should start over with dry leaves. It will have to be next year though because I exhausted my supply. Bummer!


----------



## romysbaskets

After a prolonged trip to Colorado....a very dry climate compared to here....I began suffering from a kidney infection while camping out on the way home, so much for thinking I had consumed enough liquids. I began drinking alot of water, cranberry juice and a few days later...came home. Once here, the symptoms did not subside enough. I had resumed my kefir consumption and then began drinking Comfrey Tea and Nettle Tea. Yesterday I began consuming a Nettle/Comfrey infusion. It is quite clear that the Kidney infection is doing so much better. I was out gardening and pulling weeds today without that pain in my back.... I do try homeopathic remedies when they seem appropriate but with any sharp pain in the kidney area if you are not experienced enough with kidney infection symptoms, of course the doctor is who you consult. I do understand most folks just take antibiotics....I chose not to, again personal choices that should be researched carefully by each individual. I feel great today! I am about to head down the beach for the annual Jazz concert...free over looking the water....with my grandson. 

I love Comfrey salve...so good to use on mosquito bites, scratches, scrapes etc. I treated alot of scratches on my hands from work I was doing...I know I should have worn my gloves....they healed without a single mark. Normally scratches will leave a red mark that subsides with time on my fair skin. I am quite impressed with Comfrey Salve.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is another testimony on Christie Comfrey Salve:

Bonnie was given a sample to try. She used it on some scratches and sore areas, reporting great results. Then, she rubbed it on her DH's sore swollen hand (the one he injured). He awoke the following morning and the swelling and pain were gone!


----------



## marinemomtatt

I was harvesting Stinging Nettle seed last week, I should have worn gloves...~lol~... She stung me good, Oh My Gosh I was in so much 'pain'! My husband tossed me the Comfrey Salve...It DIDN'T help...~lol~... at least not as soon as I would have liked.
We've named our little Nettle patch by the back slider, I can't say/write her name here cuz it's not nice...(Think female dog) The Nettle will reach out a sting us, and boy does she ever have a long reach!
I noticed this morning that it's time to harvest the Comfrey again, problem is I'm using the herb drying rack to dry Wool and Alpaca. I guess I'll have to get some more Olive oil and preserve it that way...good thing I'm a glass jar hoarder...~lol~...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Sorry to hear about your Nettle stings, no fun at all. Where you see Nettles, you also will commonly find Horsetail. You can break the stalk of Horsetail, and smear the pulp on your Nettle Stings, takes the sting away! I have used this and it WORKS. I have also read Burdock does this, also. I have never tried dirt, but read it works, too. My Nettles are in our back 5 acre forest. Here is a link on Horsetail:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equisetum 

I don't use a drying rack, but chose this solution instead:









This is harvesting from just one plant, but not hanging all I harvested, only about 2/3s. I also didn't harvest all I could have, as I am making Comfrey Infusions regularly. Len told me, after he put up these 3 cedar strips, that he would put up more if I filled these 3. Guess who gets MORE:nanner:


----------



## marinemomtatt

Love that drying method and it's pretty! All my hanging racks are loaded with Lavender, Motherwort, Peppermint and Mugwort.
Yesterday my son and I were out back talking and I saw with my own eyes the Nettle was slowly reaching out to sting Joe, she has a mind and will of her own...~lol~...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Glad you like it  Since the Cedar strips were pre-cut & painted from an earlier project, it literally took my husband only a few minutes to install 3 of them. I screwed in the hooks (had 29 and used all of them). There is only room for one more screw hook (30 is my limit for Comfrey). I can add more screw hooks later, for other Herbs. There is room for 9 more Cedar strips (10 to 20 screw hooks each). Your Herb selection sounds great! Sounds like that naughty mean Nettle is after your son...be sure and share the Horsetail method with him, too. In front of my kids, when son was 7 & daughter 9, I stung myself with a Nettle in front of them, then used Horsetail to take the sting away. They then braved themselves into doing the same thing  IT WORKS! Remember, you must break the stalk, and use the pulp/moist inside against the sting.


----------



## Osiris

Ewww, stinging nettle. Not sure where you're at, but Spotted Jewelweed is a godsend for stinging nettle and ESPECIALLY poison Ivy/oak. 

http://www.google.com/images?q=Spot...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCUQsAQwAA&biw=1112&bih=841

Unmistakable flower - looks like a little orange cornucopia. The seed pods expand, and when touched, explode, flinging seeds up to 10 feet - hence it's other name "touch-me-not"

Just squash the stem and leaves and rub it on. Spreads easily, likes medium sun to partial shade. Grows well in wooded areas. You can also boil it down into a tea, put it in ice cube trays and keep in the freezer as an emergency salve.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Osiris, haven't seen Jewelweed here, and I am in WA. Where you find Nettles here, you also find Horsetail. I am in zone 8b, not sure about marinemomtatt, except she is in Oregon.

Just found out, by googling:

_Jewelweed ranges throughout the United States with the exception of Wyoming, Montana, and the southwest including California._

So, could be I have just not seen it in bloom, and overlooked it. Anyway, Horsetail works very well, but now I will know another herb to watch out for.


----------



## SLD Farm

What do you use the lemon balm oil for? I have a couple lemon balm plants and am looking for a use for them. I have fairly new to herbs but have wanted to be more knowledgeable in their use for years. 
Do you just take the plant and cover with olive oil for a week, strain and repeat with fresh herbs and the same oil?
I am curetnly attempting to make basil vinegar and rosemary vinegar.
Thanks for any input! Lori, the comfrey plants I got from you are doing great!


----------



## ChristieAcres

To treat the skin, bites, etc... Google Lemon Balm Medicinal Uses and you will get all kinds of ideas. In addition, Lemon Balm is a mosquito deterrent. The Essential Oil of Lemon Balm is used to make natural deterrent products. I use the Lemon Balm Oil for this, too.

There are different recipe's for Lemon Balm Oil preparation. The last one I used, I wasn't very pleased with. It was a 2 week method- Virgin Olive Oil w/fresh Lemon Balm. So, I am still experimenting with this, myself.

So glad to hear your Comfrey is growing well! It seems to just love this crazy weather (60F the last two days...). Just 3 days ago, it was 60F in the morning, and 90F in the afternoon. Our forecast has us in the mid to high 70s by tomorrow. All of my Comfrey is showing record growth. I will be drying a lot of it, with plenty extra to feed to my rabbits/chickens, and also use to make natural salves with.


----------



## ChristieAcres

When handling one of my rabbits, she spooked due to seeing a visitor. I sustained deep scratches on my right inner forearm. After washing & disinfecting (important when using Comfrey Salve/Oil), I applied Comfrey Salve. A few days later, I began using Comfrey Oil. I have never experienced faster healing and you can barely see the scratches now.

Now that my Comfrey plants are all growing so well, it is time to dry a bunch of leaves. I did get those extra strips put up & the hooks installed. There is a lot going on here right now, harvesting so many different things...


----------



## Woodpecker

This remindes me I planted some comfrey in the spring, i would like to move them. Its been in the 70s here. Is this wise?


----------



## ChristieAcres

I would wait until it is in the 60s, then move the Comfrey. Water fairly well, first. You will need to dig very deeply under the Comfrey to insure you get all the roots. If you don't, the Comfrey will grow from pieces left in the ground. Be sure to have the new hole (s) dug, so when you move your muddy wet Comfrey, it will be faster re-homing it, less chance of shocking it. Be prepared for it to wilt, as it does that fairly easily, but just keep the soil moist. Comfrey is tough stuff, but it can be killed if moved at the wrong time. I have even accomplished that!


----------



## Woodpecker

lorichristie said:


> I would wait until it is in the 60s, then move the Comfrey. Water fairly well, first. You will need to dig very deeply under the Comfrey to insure you get all the roots. If you don't, the Comfrey will grow from pieces left in the ground. Be sure to have the new hole (s) dug, so when you move your muddy wet Comfrey, it will be faster re-homing it, less chance of shocking it. Be prepared for it to wilt, as it does that fairly easily, but just keep the soil moist. Comfrey is tough stuff, but it can be killed if moved at the wrong time. I have even accomplished that!


Thanks, i will wait till it gets cooler. If I dont get all the roots that means more plants right?


----------



## ChristieAcres

Your welcome, yes, that means leftover roots produce more plants. Be sure and plant where you won't want to dig up again. In the first year of growth, Comfrey plants start sending down a very long taproot. That root gets longer as it ages (avoid cutting it). That makes Comfrey become drought tolerant.


----------



## Woodpecker

lorichristie said:


> Your welcome, yes, that means leftover roots produce more plants. Be sure and plant where you won't want to dig up again. In the first year of growth, Comfrey plants start sending down a very long taproot. That root gets longer as it ages (avoid cutting it). That makes Comfrey become drought tolerant.


Yes this will be it's permanent home. I do need more plants though.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I have been asked before and never recommend harvesting roots from 1st year plants. The main root you should be very careful not to break is that tap root. Their 1st year is critical to their survival and the more energy they can put into producing that tap root, the better.

Since I have some very mature Comfrey plants, I will be harvesting roots and then sprouting them. They will be posted on the Barter Board when ready.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks mabey I should wait till next year then? I'd hate to mess up these lovely plants. If i left the roots from the old comfrey in the ground without harvesting, wouldn't more plants come up? When they are listed on the bater board let me know please, I seem to always need more.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I have successfully moved Comfrey in weather in the 60s, and 100% lived. That said, I dug an extra deep hole to ensure I got all the roots. If you wait until next year, unfortunately, there is a risk that tap root may be 3 feet or longer, making it very difficult to dig out without breaking it. Yes, found that out the hard way, too. I wanted to move a Comfrey out of a bed, thinking I got all the roots, oops, it was a one year, didn't get the entire tap root... That Comfrey faltered a bit, did live, but took a few months to recover. Meanwhile, I now have a bed with Comfrey plants continuing to grow. Could be I just have the right conditions, whatever the case, no shortage of Comfrey here. 

This type of Comfrey is a hybrid, so it won't spread on its own, and is fairly easy to contain. Not sure what you meant by leaving the, "... roots from the old comfrey in the ground without harvesting, wouldn't more plants come up?" What happened to the old Comfrey?


----------



## Woodpecker

lorichristie said:


> I have successfully moved Comfrey in weather in the 60s, and 100% lived. That said, I dug an extra deep hole to ensure I got all the roots. If you wait until next year, unfortunately, there is a risk that tap root may be 3 feet or longer, making it very difficult to dig out without breaking it. Yes, found that out the hard way, too. I wanted to move a Comfrey out of a bed, thinking I got all the roots, oops, it was a one year, didn't get the entire tap root... That Comfrey faltered a bit, did live, but took a few months to recover. Meanwhile, I now have a bed with Comfrey plants continuing to grow. Could be I just have the right conditions, whatever the case, no shortage of Comfrey here.
> 
> This type of Comfrey is a hybrid, so it won't spread on its own, and is fairly easy to contain. Not sure what you meant by leaving the, "... roots from the old comfrey in the ground without harvesting, wouldn't more plants come up?" What happened to the old Comfrey?


What I mean is if by mistake some of the roots broke off the plants and stayed in the ground, then would more plants come up?


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, leftover roots certainly can and often do result in more plants. Another warning there, as those are even harder to dig up if you don't get them out as soon as you see a plant emerging. The roots on the new plants can be incredibly long if they start off existing roots left in the ground. That tap root I have been mentioning has been known to reach 10 feet in length. I have seen them over 3 feet long in just one year...


----------



## Woodpecker

lorichristie said:


> Yes, leftover roots certainly can and often do result in more plants. Another warning there, as those are even harder to dig up if you don't get them out as soon as you see a plant emerging. The roots on the new plants can be incredibly long if they start off existing roots left in the ground. That tap root I have been mentioning has been known to reach 10 feet in length. I have seen them over 3 feet long in just one year...


I will make sure I get all the roots then! Im thinking of waiting till October to move them. It was in the 60s today but will be 80 tommrow.


----------



## Woodpecker

lorichristie said:


> Yes, leftover roots certainly can and often do result in more plants. Another warning there, as those are even harder to dig up if you don't get them out as soon as you see a plant emerging. The roots on the new plants can be incredibly long if they start off existing roots left in the ground. That tap root I have been mentioning has been known to reach 10 feet in length. I have seen them over 3 feet long in just one year...


For the life of me I couldn't get all the roots! The tap root broke off on one of them. Boy do I hope they forgive me.:Bawling:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Dreamy, don't sweat it...look at it this way- the main plant may keel over, but you can break off a few roots and tryto sprout them (now you won't feel bad about doing that as you are saving life from the main plant...). Also, if you don't want the Comfrey that refuses to be moved from growing there? Get that tap root out, so it won't grow you another plant next year. I had that happen and have absolutely given up on getting it moved.


----------



## Woodpecker

lorichristie said:


> Dreamy, don't sweat it...look at it this way- the main plant may keel over, but you can break off a few roots and tryto sprout them (now you won't feel bad about doing that as you are saving life from the main plant...). Also, if you don't want the Comfrey that refuses to be moved from growing there? Get that tap root out, so it won't grow you another plant next year. I had that happen and have absolutely given up on getting it moved.



Thanks so much, I feel better now. I did take the main tap root and put it in the hole with the others I tried to gather. I sure I'll have more comfrey in the spring, but thats not a bad thing.


----------



## ChristieAcres

All's well that ends well, right?! The plant w/broken tap root may yet survive, so don't give up on it!


----------



## Woodpecker

I know this thread is old but I want to update it anyway. I did transplant it and it was just coming up when today I broke the little stem off.  The other roots are coming up too that I didn''t get. I just wish there was a way to save the transplanted ones stem I was looking forward to see how it would do.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Dreamy said:


> I know this thread is old but I want to update it anyway. I did transplant it and it was just coming up when today I broke the little stem off.  The other roots are coming up too that I didn''t get. I just wish there was a way to save the transplanted ones stem I was looking forward to see how it would do.


The "stem?" Are you referring to the initially rather tender young plant that emerges from the root? If so, no worries, it will come back. Just keep watering it.


----------



## Woodpecker

Yup Lori that's exactly what I meant. Boy am I glad you answered , I feel so much better!


----------

